# Mosquito Lake Sunken Bridge



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Im looking for the GPS coordinates for the sunken bridge on mosquito lake.

Post or PM

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not sure if it's true or not but i heard there are 3 of them. All on the south end.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Well if thats the case im lookin for the one off the cemetary.


Anyone know?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If I had them, I would give them to you. You can do what I did over the years, drag a brick on a rope until you hit it, or after I got a Lowrance fish/structure finder, it is really easy to find. This time of year when the lake starts to go down, there is usually a marker on it.
John


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

luredaddy(john)......dang, I just love it when there are people that post things, are as old or older than I am.....In this case "PRE-GREEN BOX LOCATOR" methods of locating structure.....your example(drag a brick) some others..... we used window sash weights on cords(drug them along) and we casted 1 or 2 oz. bell sinkers out and crawled them along the bottom, to find things like stumps...downed trees....weed beds....rock piles.......all of which were located in water to deep to ever know what was in those murky depths....Thanks for the trip down memory lane.......and just think what a wealth of information can be had today.... when you turn the switch on some of the electronic products...STUMPY....hope that somone has your GPS numbers for you............Jon Sr.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

If I remember correct, there is an old road bed you can see on shore near the cemetary that enters the lake. The bridge is nearby. You can see it on fishfinder.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i agree with bob. get in your boat, line up inbetweet where the road enters the water on the east and west side of the lake and follow it out until you cross over it. your sonar will show it, then mark a waypoint on your gps. im pretty sure its closer to the east side of the lake.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It is closer to the middle. I use my bottom alarm to find it. Set it at 8ft and follow the road out. When you get over the beams on the bridge, your alarm will go crazy. That bridge eats anchor rope and anchors, as well as jigs and vibees.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone catching walleye there lately?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you can get out there just at daylight, look for a boatload of a certain religious group who work all day and fish all night. They'll be pullin anchor, and their full tote sack just after daybreak and on their way. They fish that bridge all the time-not sure how they find it though-perhaps just intuition.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Sunken bridge on Cortland/Bazetta is :
41D 19M 47.13S N
80D 44M 55.09S W

If I loaded the map correctly follow the roadbed out of Cortalnd west you will see Mosquito creek cross the road at aprox .46 miles out. Immediatly to the NE of the bridge is a split in the creek, where it goes around an island.

Old maps of mosquito before the lake was built are available from the US Geological survey at Maptech www.maptech.com.

1. Press the heading Online Maps, it is in the lower righthand corner under the heading "Maptech Land Software" - in the section "or view our selection of free Online Maps.

2. Click "Historical Maps Quad

3 Click Ohio

4. Click Kinsman

5. Use the maps that were not redrawn (it will designate which ones are.)

6 Click North West for the eastern shoreline North, and click Southwest for the eastern shoreline south.

7. Locate Mecca as a reference point for the northwest segment and 
Cortland for a reference in the southwest segment.

You can repeat the procedure for the west side of the lake using The Bristolville, Ohio Quadrangle.
Click the Northeast and southeast sections for the west side.

The current lake shore lies aprox. along the 900' contour line on both sides of the lake. 

Always glad to answer questions.

Ursusguy


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out on Mosquito yesterday and battled the weather. This was easily my biggest Walleye Ive take from Skeeter. Its also the biggest Walleye Ive seen caught out there. Im sure theres more! I caught him vertical jiggin in 18 to 20 ft of water right off the bottom. He bit on a jighead and mistertwister tipped with minnow. Got a few more on Vibees too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a NICE walleye for Mosquito. What did that thing weight? Measurements??


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very nice eye. Looks to be about 28"? Did you find the bridge?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice fish! I may have to give that a try before the water gets too hard.
John


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I do want to appoligize, I read the wrong line out of my coordinate book.
The correct coordinates for the Sunken Bridge are:
41D 19' 48.35" North
80D 44' 54.57" West.

Aprox. .31 miles out from the cemetary road.

Best Wishes.

Ursusguy


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Grat's on that nice fish........You, sure as H---,will get the ice fishermen cranked up about the season to come for them.......Jon Sr.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

MadMac said:


> Very nice eye. Looks to be about 28"? Did you find the bridge?


No I didnt find the bridge nor did I try since the wind was blowing from West to East. Maybe next time.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> The correct coordinates for the Sunken Bridge are:
> 41D 19' 48.35" North
> 80D 44' 54.57" West.


thanks for the info ursus. your first point had me scratching my head and i deleted my post. the roadbed lines up with what i have marked there in the past although ive never marked the bridge.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

The incorrect coordinate isn't bad either.

Ursusguy


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone ever ice fish the bridge? Does it hold crappie during hardwater?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes and yes. But you better take a BIG supply of Vibe's, jigs or whatever you use cause that bridge eats a lot of lures and anchors .


----------

